# An Interactive Horror video adventure.



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey Boils and Ghouls, just wanted to share a really cool interactive Horror video/game called Outbreak. http://www.survivetheoutbreak.com/ It's so fun to "play", ...but can you end it correctly ???!!! Hope you all enjoy, HAPPY HAUNTING ! :voorhees:


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Dude... That was so awesome. Thanks a lot! I have hardly done any work at all because of that game. You have made my Friday!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

dam site is down


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks Nick, glad you liked it. Sorry pyro, but keep trying. I HIGHLY recommend this site, it's so cool !! I promise you won't be disappointed. The part that really keeps you, is that if you fail and make the wrong decision, your screwed. You gotta start over, and solve the Outbreak problem, and make the right choices!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

nice i made it thru-and went back and did it again and again & again


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

This was great. Thanks!!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Thats awesome. I died though. that sucks. Oh well, time to play again!!!!

Edit: Thats twice ive died now....I suck at this game.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Very cool I really liked it :jol:


----------



## iHalloween (Sep 10, 2008)

I think we'll play this at our Halloween party! Very cool!

:voorhees:


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Glad everyone likes it,...half the fun is dying !!!


----------

